# Tell what Hydraullic Brakes you are using?



## mtbboy2000 (Mar 4, 2008)

Hello, just checking in to see what Hydraullic Disc Brakes eveyone is using and what kind of success you are seeing with maybe Non-tandem rated brakes and Tandem Rated. 

As far as the Magura Louise people are running, is there a special model or year of are they all tandem rated with the 203mm rotor. Thanks!


----------



## djaper (Aug 1, 2011)

I use Hope Moto (downhill brakes) on one of my tandems.
Hope upgraded them, they are called Teh V2 now, i use the new ones on my Fandango.
Not a very big difference, the levers are adjustable now.
I am VERY satisfied of these brakes.
You can control them with one finger, they are very powefull :thumbsup:


----------



## Trails4Two (May 12, 2008)

*Magura Louise 2006*

I have the Magura Louise 2006 brakes with the stainless braided cables on two tandems (Elconq and Cannondale). I wish they were better. They are sometimes noisy and don't feel that strong. We do stop when we want to though. I have heard that the more recent Louise models are better.


----------



## Okayfine (Sep 7, 2010)

Still on Page 1:

http://forums.mtbr.com/tandem-mountain-bikes/whats-your-brake-setup-718913.html


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

Not sure if it matters, we previously ran Magura Louise 210 / 190 ish brakes with the stainless hoses. After a good bleed they worked very well on our ECDM. We have switched to Avid BB7 brakes to match all three bikes with common spares. Additionally when we swapped forks, Magura no longer or never offered the adapter for our Fox 40 fork. Maguras off / Avids on.

Stopping wise both brands work. The hydraulics required less lever effort but for me the Avids are fine.

PK


----------



## l84biking (Jul 1, 2005)

After consulting with Sherwood at Ventana, we have Magura Gustav's on ours. 210mm front and 180 rear discs. They stop very well, are quiet and no rub since they run floating calipers. They are out of production now.

We've taken the gears off and put a Paul Melvin on to contest the local CX series as a one speed. Getting ready for Single Speed Cyclocross World Championships in SF this year. Tandem SS!

L8


----------



## rbtcha (Nov 17, 2007)

Ditto on the Magura Gustav's with 210 and 180 F/R and love them


----------



## DHMASTER (Oct 12, 2010)

Hope mono-6 ti with 225mm rotors.


----------



## TandemNut (Mar 12, 2004)

*Magura MT4's*

Just rec'd and installed these. Similar feel to new Louise BAT tandems, much better lever ergos. Feel very linear too. More as wel beat 'em up some...


----------



## ds2199 (Sep 16, 2008)

I've had good luck with Magura Louise on two different bikes. I never even had to bleed them with several years of riding. I'd call myself a big fan of Magura brakes!

Hoping to get some of those MT4s for our latest project. Hopefully Alex is boxing up a set for me as we speak (hint hint).


----------



## andy a (Nov 14, 2007)

we are magura fans as well... with louise BAT s on the Fandango. 2 years old so probably the 2009 model? They have always been plently powerful. The do fade a little on very long/steep descents, but what brakes on a tandem don't  Actually the only very small complaint I have with them is that the lever reach adjustment does not allow you to set the lever up quite as close the bar as I would like.....


----------

